# Water lines on sloped ceiling (pics attached)



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

So today, I was looking at my ceiling and saw several horizontal water lines accross it. House is about 18 years old, wood shake roof, ranch house, don't know if the roof has been redone or not, although I probably could find out. We've been in the home for about a year, and when we first moved in, I noticed a slight discoloration at the point of the longest wet line, so it could be safe to say this has happened before, or that maybe it happens every winter. 
I guess what I'm looking for is any advice on how to keep more damage from occurring at this point, as well as any other pertinent info. In the pics, the longest wet line is probably close to 10 feet, the others are obviously smaller. 
There has been some decent snow fall this winter, so I'm assuming the melt off has caused this. I've never seen this before with all the rain we've had.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Are there water pipes above this ceiling?
Do you have access to the area above this ceiling?
You may have to install pipe insulation the the pipes to stop condensation from forming on the pipes and then dripping down on the ceiling.


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

well, I did actually climb up in the attic and snoop around. what's happening is that with all the snow on the roof, there's moisture getting in through the roof vents, and it's dripping on various parts of the ceiling. as a temporary fix, I laid big trash bags over all the drip spots I could get to, and will address the vents when the weather heats up.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Is there ice on the eave of your roof ? If so you should have it removed as quickly as possible. As the weather warms and the snow melts the runoff will flow down to the ice dam and eventually work its way back under the roofing material. This could possibly be your problem now since you said the roof does not leak in the rain. I would also have the snow around your vents removed because there could be ice around them as well.

Hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## jmorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

You're roof is leaking. I think those are drywall joints (not water lines) w/water coming through.
Jim


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

jmorgan said:


> You're roof is leaking. I think those are drywall joints (not water lines) w/water coming through.
> Jim


Yah, I'm sure those are the drywall joints. The water got into the attic by way of the roof vents, then traveled down the nearest rafter, and made it's way down the sloped ceiling and through the insulation. However, the snow's been melted for about 2 weeks, and the marks are still there. 
Will these fade, or must I go up there and replace something?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mr. Michael said:


> Yah, I'm sure those are the drywall joints. The water got into the attic by way of the roof vents, then traveled down the nearest rafter, and made it's way down the sloped ceiling and through the insulation. However, the snow's been melted for about 2 weeks, and the marks are still there.
> Will these fade, or must I go up there and replace something?


The lines are still there because they are actually water stains. They will not fade 

(I would still suggest you go up and inspect the area for damage. If any insulation is still wet or damp, I would suggest that you rip it out and replace it. Check the drywall too)

If everything is in good shape up there, then use a stain killing paint product/primer - like 'Zissners' to paint over the stains. 
Last, apply a top coat of matching ceiling paint.


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> The lines are still there because they are actually water stains. They will not fade
> 
> (I would still suggest you go up and inspect the area for damage. If any insulation is still wet or damp, I would suggest that you rip it out and replace it. Check the drywall too)
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

